# Glucose syrup



## _Mick_ (3/3/13)

I've heared using 3-400ml of glucose syrup can really improve head retention and mouth feel. Can anyone confirm or deny this? 

Cheers
Mick


----------



## Bizier (3/3/13)

I have had someone tell me a similar thing about mouthfeel.

I seriously struggle to believe it because brewers yeast is programmed to eat glucose and fructose before anything else and only eat other stuff when there is none left.

If you want better head retention and mouthfeel, use carapils or a crystal malt.
If you want more alcohol, add glucose.


----------



## dicko (3/3/13)

I know that it is recommended to use glucose when making spirits to get some mouthfeel, however when fermenting it in a beer I think it will only give you alcohol and impart a dryness as does an addition of sugar.

Cheers


----------



## _Mick_ (3/3/13)

Yeah that's pretty much what I thought too. Thanks for the replies.

Cheers
Mick


----------



## Rod (3/3/13)

I *have just made a Carona Clone*

*and part of the recipe called for *

*500 ml Rice malt syrup or glucose*

*what it does I have yet to find out *

*only been in the bottle 4 weeks*


----------



## warra48 (3/3/13)

Rod said:


> I *have just made a Carona Clone*
> 
> *and part of the recipe called for *
> 
> ...


It helps to give you that typical No Body and No Taste character.


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/13)

Ok let's do a reality check: what do you mean by "glucose syrup"?

There are quite a few variants made on rice, potatoes or maize starch which all have different fermentation profiles because some are reduced to simple sugars by the process, but some are left with more complex carbs. They don't all ferment out completely. I would guess your "rice glucose syrup" is actually maltose syrup which is available from Asian stores for use with glazing Peking duck whatever. I actually use this and it does add some body. CUB use maltose syrups in mid strength beers to avoid them becoming too thin.

I notice that some of the cheaper Dutch beers such as Hollandia and Hooten now declare "maltose" which I would suspect is very similar product to the Chinese Maltose syrup product.

"Glucose syrup" is a bit of a minefield unless you can determine how fermentable it is. From experience I have learned how to use the Chinese Maltose Syrup which of course comes from rice.
Now in your recipe you say "500 ml rice malt syrup OR glucose. Glucose itself is actually Dextrose which will ferment right out and thin the beer, quite the opposite of the rice product so I wouldn't use it to achieve the ends you are looking for.

If looking to improve "smoothness" I'd go for the Chinese product if you can get it.


----------



## super_simian (4/3/13)

Bribie, would you consider posting up all your Maltose syrup knowledge in one place? I'm curious.


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/3/13)

Rod said:


> I *have just made a Carona Clone*
> 
> *and part of the recipe called for *
> 
> ...


Glucose ferments quick
It adds alc but not flavour
Just like Corona


----------

